

YSE trading halted; stocks down 1% as China, Greece weigh - bpolania
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/dow-briefly-falls-150-points-133507365.html

======
jrs235
Nevermind. Delete this submission.

Better submission here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9852294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9852294)

------
jrs235
Mods: The N in NYSE got lost. Can you add or change the title? Thanks.

